# Eröffnung der Bopparder FR-Strecke verschoben!



## dave (27. April 2005)

Diese Mail hab' ich in gestern im Auftrag von Streckenbauer Flo und seinem Team verbreitet: 

_Hallo Biker,    

es geht um die Eröffnung der Freeridestrecke in Boppard am Rhein, nahe Koblenz. Wie in den Magazinen zu lesen war, sollte sie am 07.05. im Rahmen einer Eröffnungsveranstaltung offiziell zum Befahren freigegeben werden. Von behördlicher Seite wurde die Strecke diese Woche jedoch nicht abgenommen, woran sich bis zum 07.05. auch nicht mehr ändern wird! 
Daher bitte ich Dich diese Nachricht an Deine Bike-Kumpels weiterzuleiten, damit sie sich schnell verbreitet und am 07.05. nur eine möglichst kleine Horde frustrierter Biker vor einer abgesperrten Strecke steht.  

Eine entsprechende Mitteilung wird es demnächst auch beim IBC und auf http://www.downthehill.de/ geben. Auf der Website wird schließlich auch der Ausweichtermin bekanntgegeben. 

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns dann einfach ein wenig später in Boppard - es lohnt sich!     Sorry für die Terminverschiebung und vielen Dank schon mal fürs Weiterleiten!   

Ride on!  Dave_


----------



## [FW] FLO (27. April 2005)

Danke Dave!!!

Die Gründe für die Verschiebung könnt ihr auf www.downthehill.de jetzt lesen. In ein paar Tagen wird die neue Homepage dann online gehen, und es werden noch ausführlichere Infos folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdtreiber (1. Mai 2005)

Ein freundliches Hallo an die eifrigen Streckenbauer 

Bin heute mal wieder die alte" Strecke am Wolfskopf gefahren und habe mich in den Vergangenen Jahren mit Äußerungen bzgl. der Umbauten sehr zurückgehalten, da dies ja offenbar genehmigt war.
Um ehrlich zu sein, war ich noch nie von diesem Umbau mit Schanzen, künstlich aufgeschütteten Hügeln, usw. begeistert. Ich bevorzuge das Biken in einer natur belassenen Umgebung. Und das euer Umbau zu einer deutlich höheren Frequentierung der Strecke beigetragen hat, sieht man dem Gelände über die Jahr hinweg schon deutlich an.

Aber jedem das seine und wenn's erlaubt ist ...

Was mir aber nicht schmeckt ist, daß ihr die Strecke nicht völlig zurückgebaut habt. Teilweise sind die Holzgerüste lediglich in den Wald geworfen bzw. gar nicht abgebaut worden. 
Besonders in einer der unteren Steilkurven, liegen Bretter mit langen Nägeln unmittelbar neben der Strecke. Ein Sturz würde hier verheerende Folgen nach sich ziehen.

Soviel Energie ihr in den Bau der alten und neuen Strecke gesteckt habt.
Ihr solltet alles wieder in seinen ursprünglichen Zustand bringen und den Abfall vernünftig entsorgen. 

Euren Äußerungen in diesem Forum zu Folge, legt ihr ja großen Wert auf die positive Darstellung der MTBler in der Öffentlichkeit.

Ich hoffe, daß ihr dies bei Euren Altlasten genauso konsequent durchzieht.

Wünsche euch dennoch Erfolg für Eure neue Strecke.  

Gruß
Armin


----------



## [FW] FLO (2. Mai 2005)

hi
mit der entscheidung zur neuen strecke wurde gleichzeitig mit der stadt vereinbart, dass der wolfskopf bestehen bleibt, bis die neue strecke fertig ist. da aber von der stadt der obere teil bereits im april 2004 abgerissen wurde, gehen wir davon aus, dass auch der untere teil von der stadt rückgebaut wird. sollte dies nicht der fall sein, haben wir auch keine probleme, das zu machen. jedoch nicht, bevor die neue strecke fertig ist, da dort noch einiges an arbeit zu leisten ist.





> Besonders in einer der unteren Steilkurven, liegen Bretter mit langen Nägeln unmittelbar neben der Strecke. Ein Sturz würde hier verheerende Folgen nach sich ziehen.


ich denke in so einem fall kann man auch der eigenen gesundheit zu liebe selber handeln und das zeug eben mit den nägeln nach unten ein paar meter auf die seite legen.
ich wünsche weiterhin viel spass beim biken!


----------



## Bullet (18. Mai 2005)

Ist noch viel zu machen an der Neuen ? Schippe und ich helfen euch gern !


----------



## Downhillrider (3. Juni 2005)

kann man die neue Strecke schon vor der offiziellen Eröffnung fahren??
Bin nächste Woche in der Gegend und würde sie mir gerne mal antun...
mfg
stefan


----------



## roberthry (3. Juni 2005)

Downhillrider schrieb:
			
		

> kann man die neue Strecke schon vor der offiziellen Eröffnung fahren??
> stefan



Ist auch meine Frage! Bin zwar schon seit Jahren nicht mehr in und um Boppard gefahren (Man wird halt älter und ruhiger  ) aber ich würd die neue Strecke gern mal ausprobieren.
Gruß aus good old Kowelenz


----------



## Nakamur (28. Juni 2005)

von http://www.downthehill.de:

Zum Aktuellen Stand: Der neue Eröffnungstermin 9.7.2005 muss schon wieder abgesagt werden, weil der Mitarbeiter des Bauamtes, der die Strecke abnehmen sollte, laut Angaben von Herrn Loskant bis zum 4.7. im Urlaub ist.

Die wahre Geschichte:
http://www.downthehill.de/news-bikepark.php


----------



## [FW] FLO (29. Juni 2005)

ja so ist es leider...  

die absperrketten an der strecke wurden geklaut. da kann euch wohl nix mehr vom fahren abhalten...

ride on


----------



## Pedalritter (29. Juni 2005)

Das was sich da die Stadt Boppard leistet ist mittlerweile mehr als peinlich !!

Das ist ja schon die reinste Schikane !! Die brauchen sich nicht zu Wundern wenn keiner mehr was tun will !!


----------



## dave (29. Juni 2005)

> Die brauchen sich nicht zu Wundern wenn keiner mehr was tun will !!



Die Frage nach dem ganzen ist doch ... wie sehr ist die Stadt überhaupt daran interessiert!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joki (29. Juni 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage nach dem ganzen ist doch ... wie sehr ist die Stadt überhaupt daran interessiert!?



Ich vermute das die Stadt mittlerweile kein Interesse mehr hat und das alles nur Wahlpropaganda war!

Zumal man ja auch sagen muss, dass unter uns bikern (speziell im DH), viele Proleten sind!
Wer will sich als Touristenstadt schon solches Volk in die Stadt holen!
Ich erinner nur an den Bericht über die Sesselbahn!

Wenn sich gewisse Leute einfach nicht an bestimmte Regeln halten können, wird es bald noch ganz anders in Boppard aussehen!

Die Stimmung gegen die Biker speziell Dhler wird in Boppard immer schlechter!
Beispiel:

Letztens sprach ich mit einem alten Ehepaar!
" Wir gehen nicht mehr auf der Ripp spazieren, weil da laufend so gestörte Radfahrer runterfahren und rücksichtslos an uns vorbeirasen!"

Na merkt ihr endlich was ich euch die ganze Zeit gepredigt habe?

Wenn sich mal mehrere Ehepaare darüber aufregen und an die Stadt treten,dann wirkt sich das bestimmt nicht positiv auf das Angagement bzgl. Bikestrecke und Eröffnungfeier aus!

Irgendwie rafft ihr alle nicht, das es seit dem Aufkommen des Freeridewahns immer häufiger zu negativen Schlagzeilen kommt! Warum wohl??????

Jochen


----------



## dave (29. Juni 2005)

Joki schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie rafft ihr alle nicht, das es seit dem Aufkommen des Freeridewahns immer häufiger zu negativen Schlagzeilen kommt!



Das hängt in erster Linie aber immer noch vom Verhalten jedes einzelnen Bikers ab. Und gerade der Freeride-Bereich ist ein sehr junger Sport mit hauptsächlich jugendlichen Fahrern. Dass einige von denen nicht so weitsichtig sind und in erster Linie an ihren Spass denken, ist halt jugendliche Unvernunft.


----------



## Joki (30. Juni 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Das hängt in erster Linie aber immer noch vom Verhalten jedes einzelnen Bikers ab. Und gerade der Freeride-Bereich ist ein sehr junger Sport mit hauptsächlich jugendlichen Fahrern. Dass einige von denen nicht so weitsichtig sind und in erster Linie an ihren Spass denken, ist halt jugendliche Unvernunft.




Hi Dave ich finde ganz so einfach läßt sich das nicht entschuldigen!

Das mit dem jungendlichen Leichtsinn/Unvernunft stimmt zwar, allerdings finde ich manche Sachen einfach nur provokativ und unangebracht!
Warum muss man rücksichtlos sonntags beim schönsten Wetter die Ripp runterkrachen oder abends in der Stadt z.B. Bahnhofsunterführung wallrides machen!

Das ist einfach nur provokativ und verärgert viele sportfreundliche Leute!

Wenn ehrlich bin geht mir das auch auf den Keks, wenn ich mal zu Fuss die Ripp hochgehe oder abends in die Stadt will!

Bei dem  Vorfall auf der Ripp vor einigen Wochen war übrigens ein  fast 30 jähriger beteiligt, ich glaube ich brauch nicht mehr dazu sagen, ihr wisst schon wer es war, oder?

*Naja wie gesagt macht weiter so!
Schreibt immer mehr auf die Homepage!
Haltet euch immer weniger an die eigentlich sinnvollen Regeln*!

Ihr werdet die Quittung schon bekommen sofern das "nicht reagieren" der Stadt ja schon ein Hinweis sein dürfte!

Dave ich weiss das du nicht in diese angesprochene Kategorie fällst!

Bis denn Jochen


----------



## Mc_Fly (30. Juni 2005)

Und noch ein Spruch von meiner Seite .....

@alle DH´ler
Wenn die Strecke am Vierseenblick eröffnet ist, bleibt bitte von den anderen Strecken fern. Somit hat das Sabelsköpfchen eine Chance auf Regeneration.
(Erklärung: Der Trail ist sowas von kaputtgerutsch, das ein normales Wandern nicht mehr möglich ist)

Wenn der VVV und die Stadt Boppard mitbekommen, das die normalen Wanderwege gemieden werden und die DH´ler die neue Strecke nutzen, solange hat die neue Strecke auch Ihre Daseinsberechtigung.

Ansonsten werden die Stadtväter die große Keule auspacken. Wie immer halt ....


----------



## dave (30. Juni 2005)

Joki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dave ich finde ganz so einfach läßt sich das nicht entschuldigen!



Ähm, das war eigentlich gar nicht als Entschuldigung gedacht ...

Man müsste halt einen Weg finden die Jungs für das Thema zu sensibilisieren. Vielleicht über Deine Website Flo?
Wobei die speziell an der Ripp noch nicht mal so ein starkes Interesse haben. Das sind wohl  tatsächlich eher die älteren Downhiller mit viel Federweg.


----------



## Joki (30. Juni 2005)

@dave

prinzipiell geb ich dir Recht, nur hast du dir mal die Jugend von heute angeschaut!
Ich bin 25 und finde das Verhalten der Pänz echt bescheiden, egal ob inner Kneipe, im Schwimmbad oder im Wald!
Die verhalten sich wie die letzten Affen, Hauptsache es ist stylisch und man kann ne krasse Geschichte erzählen!
wo willst du da ansetzen!
Wenn wir uns schon darüber aufregen, wie sich das Jungvolk verhält, was´meinst du was die Generation 60++ darüber denkt?

Ich weiss nicht was passieren muß bis die zur Vernunft kommen, ein schwerverletzter Wanderer auf der Ripp oder sonstwo, verursacht durch einen Biker!?????
Wahrscheinlich wären sie noch zu feige um anzuhalten!

also ich bin langsam vom Befürworter der Strecke zum Gegner übergeschlagen, und das als Biker der jährlich 6000 KM im Wald fährt!
Ganz einfach weil mir das ewige Geschwätz und die negativen Vorkommnisse aufstossen!

Joki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nakamur (1. Juli 2005)

Joki schrieb:
			
		

> @dave
> prinzipiell geb ich dir Recht, nur hast du dir mal die Jugend von heute angeschaut!
> Ich bin 25 und finde das Verhalten der Pänz echt bescheiden, egal ob inner Kneipe, im Schwimmbad oder im Wald!
> Die verhalten sich wie die letzten Affen, Hauptsache es ist stylisch und man kann ne krasse Geschichte erzählen!
> ...


ja ja die böse jugend...  
Die älteren werden immer über die jüngeren lästern. Früher war alles besser  Oben schreibst du aber von fast 30 jährigen die die Ripp runterdonnern. Das Problem liegt doch woanders...


----------



## Joki (1. Juli 2005)

Nakamur schrieb:
			
		

> ja ja die böse jugend...
> Die älteren werden immer über die jüngeren lästern. Früher war alles besser  Oben schreibst du aber von fast 30 jährigen die die Ripp runterdonnern. Das Problem liegt doch woanders...



falls du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast...das war ein Gegenbeispiel, weil dave über die Sportart allgemein gesprochen hat, das viele Jugendliche in dem sport unterwegs sind!
Also erst mal lesen dann schreiben!


----------



## Mc_Fly (6. Juli 2005)

Kann es sein, das die Eröffnung wieder verschoben wird ?

Bitte um Info, da auf www.downthehill.de nicht wirklich viel steht.


----------



## [FW] FLO (7. Juli 2005)

hi
leider wurde die eröffnung wieder auf unbestimmte zeit verschoben. genaueres gibts in den nächsten tagen wieder auf www.downthehill.de


----------



## cdtreiber (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Tut mir zwar leid, daß es offenbar noch Probs mit der neuen Strecke gibt, aber dann habt ihr ja mal Zeit, eure "Altlasten" zu beseitigen ...

Anbei ein paar Beispiele.

Gruß
Armin


----------

